# Looking where to live



## TRother (Dec 14, 2012)

I just arrived in Cairo the night of the 10th. I'm staying temporarily in downtown Cairo until I find a place to stay for the next 7.5 months. Does anyone have good tips or recommendations on websites or specific apartments to look at? I'm looking in the Maadi and Garden City area, but am open to other suggestions.

Thanks!
Tatiana


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

You will have difficulty renting an apartment for only 7.5 months, but it is possible. There are many empty places now, just pick which street you want to live on and check out buildings that look good. Oddly, Craigslist has a good selection.


----------



## TRother (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks! Do buildings typically advertise for rent signs, or do you go in and just try find a phone number to call?


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Usually, the boab/doorman will know which apartments are available and have the contact for the landlord. This is a hit and miss method of finding an apartment, but if you deal directly with the landlord you can usually get a lower price. That said, many landlords are very greedy. If possible, bring someone along to translate as most boabs do not speak very much english.


----------



## smsm42 (Dec 21, 2012)

well you can start looking here..this site could be helpful i hope

http://aqarmap.com/eg/en/cairo/el-maadi/any.for_rent/any-any.egp

i looked up at el maddi and these are the results

i searched around for Sites that have both Arabic/English languages..there was another site but you can only look up the adv.s manually if you search it sends you to the Arabic page again

here

shof3qar | Apartments for sale - Apartments for Rent - shops - villas - land - Real Estate

well it would be a bit easier to provide more info..like how much you would like/can afford for rent monthly..would areas like Abasiya or Kobri EL Qoba also be okay with you..i will try to help you if i can


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> Usually, the boab/doorman will know which apartments are available and have the contact for the landlord. This is a hit and miss method of finding an apartment, but if you deal directly with the landlord you can usually get a lower price. That said, many landlords are very greedy. If possible, bring someone along to translate as most boabs do not speak very much english.


When you find a flat which you like ask the landlord how much the monthly charges are over and above the rent.Also be prepared to pay normally 6 months rentin advance. The rental contract is in english and arabic,read carefully the english and make sure that all th details are filled in especially those of the landlord. Ask for a copy of his I.D. if he is Egyptian.Avoid using the roadside agents (samsars) as they usually rip you off.


----------



## Buffy7 (Jan 8, 2013)

TRother; my father and I have just vacated an apartment in Rehab city in case you don't find anything in your chosen area. I believe the owner is open to short-term periods of rent.


----------

